# reviewing WEN's take on the dic/belt sander clone



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Good review. I have a few WEN products and have very good results with the product.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I've owned Wen products for many years (still do) and they have always served me well. The latest Wen tool I bought (4 months ago) was the oscillating spindle sander. It is a clone of many other sanders, including HF, but costs quite a bit less. So far it has worked well for what I do, which is model making. For the money, I don't think it can be beat. It is consumer grade, so don't expect industrial grade.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a Wen belt sander and the motor sounds like it was made for a toy and I expect blue smoke everytime I use it but it keeps working under light use.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

One advantage is that the disc sander is not in the way of the belt sander. I've seen quite a few brands place the disc sander so that your not able to use the full belt sander portion.


----------



## mustang958 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have the same sander and have had it just over a year. I've already had to use loctite on the screws that hold the drive belt gears and also replace one of those gears as it just wore out. The sander does what it's supposed to do but I guess you get what you pay for. It was my best option at the time. I also wasn't impressed with their technical support. I have several other Wen tools which again work but you can see where they cut corners. I will continue to use the sander but if I continue to have trouble with it I will upgrade to a better model.


----------

